# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  региональный фестиваль "Двина - Дзвіна - Daugava"

## Ideya

Г.Верхнедвинск Витебская область Беларусь Проводился в 12-й раз.
История: региональный детский праздник искусств «Двина-Дзвiна-Даугава» собирает на Верхнедвинщине с 1999 года творческие коллективы из России, Беларуси, Латвии, Литвы, Эстонии. Их объединяет река дружбы - Двина, которая берёт своё начало в России. Протекая через всю Смоленщину, Двина мчится на витебские земли, где она становится белорусской Дзвiной. Для реки не существует границ – и вот она уже впадает в Балтийское море в Латвии, именуясь там Даугавой.
 Девиз праздника  - «Творчество без границ». «Двина-Дзвiна-Даугава» имеет богатую историю. За 12 лет его участниками стали более 100 детских коллективов - вокальные, инструментальные, хореографические. Сцена-корабль с разноцветными парусами-флагами приветствует также самодеятельных мастеров и художников, а также коллективы театров мод. Программа праздника предусматривает такие мероприятия, как: научно-практический семинар, конкурс «Королева праздника», концертная программа коллективов стран-участниц, игровые программы и аттракционы для детей, выездные концертные программы коллективов по Верхнедвинскому району, презентации, выставки, мастер-классы и др. 
К сожалению, при подготовке не знала об этом форуме, но могу предложить сценарий проведения.

----------


## мусяня

> Проводился в 12-й раз.


я не поняла смысла темы.Если он будет-то когда.Если уже прошел-то где фотоотчет,или еще какая-нибудь информация?
Общие фразы -это хорошо,но раздел предразумевает конкретику. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> могу предложить сценарий проведения.


Предложите, пожалуйста, видео с праздника, ссылку на сайт, чтобы пользователи сами могли оценить уровень проведения и захотеть принять участие. А сценарии.... здесь их СТОЛЬКО, что можно 12 лет подряд каждый день что-то организовывать.

----------

